# Whats the age limit to breeding?



## Kim (Jan 23, 2009)

my mare was 15 when i put her in foal, she will be 16 when she gives birth. I think it depends a lot on the individual horse. My mare fell pregnant first time, but if she had trouble then I wouldn't have kept trying, coz I think it would have been for a reason. 

In the wild mares have foals all their lives, and the mares at school (I went to and ag college) are well into the twenties, and are still having foals every year with no problems. Although these are mares that have foaled many times. If it's a maiden mare then I think you're more likely to have complications. But then again it might be really successful. I think it all comes down the individual mare, her breed, health and any problems she has etc etc

Talk to your vet or any very experianced breeders you know.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with Kim, if she is a maiden mare then i would go ino it expecting some kind of complications but i would consult with your vet and have him look her over and he/she will probably having a smear done to she if she is breedable


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

it all really depends on the breed and how many times they have been bred. my friend has a 19 year old appy that they just had vet checked and they will be breeding her one more time. i also know with arabs you can breed them up to about 25. i have known people that have bred 30 year old arabs with no problems


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

There is no limit as long as the mare is healthy oldest maiden I've bred was 22 I've had many many mares foal over 20 one year we had 6 foal that were 20 and older.


----------



## Danena (Mar 9, 2009)

trickpony23 said:


> I am curious to see how old you would go for breeding your mare if it was her first time.. and if she was older than 17? is there risks? has anyone breed a horse older than 17 for their mares first time and had a safe success?


I breed mostly Arabians and we have bred them way over 20yrs. But most of them have had a least 1 foal sometime before that. Mainly because after they get around 16 or 17 sometimes their heat cycles get crazy. But that just usually takes a couple of ultra sounds and drugs to get lined back out. If your mare is healthy and depending on the breed has a lot to do with a older mare having her very first foal. It may just be a little bit higher risk pg. Just remember there are risk with any PG no matter if it is horses or people.
Danena
J & D Arabians


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I personaly wouldn't bred a maiden more over the age of 15, but that is just me. I wouldn't want to take that many risks! But then again I'm not really a risk taker!


----------



## stallions69 (Mar 7, 2009)

As a stud we often breed from older brood mares as they often get put in foal after a showjumping or dressage carrear obviously there are increased risks

La Bohem - Show Jumping & Dressage Horses For Sale, Breeding Stallions

this mare is now in her 20's and still breeding, when they get older they become more difficult to breed from this is natures way of saying ive had enough


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't read the previous posts, so I'm sure I'm about to give you the same information that you have already gotten. Oh well, it still may help.

In the wild, horses breed right up until they die. Most don't live to be all that old, but all the same. As far as an age limit goes, I dont' believe that there really is one. As long as your horse is sound and healthy. Plus, an older mare has proved that she is good animal. Free of any problems that might not show up in younger mares. So I would say go for it. That is, if you can get her in foal to begin with. Her heat cycles are likely wild and hard to detect at the right time. Once you get past that, watch her extra careful just in case.


----------

